

The Catch-22 of Being “Too Junior” - luu
https://medium.com/coding-culture/the-catch-22-of-being-too-junior-43af002958c

======
dozzie
> What happened to the idea of apprenticeship?

Happened the same as to loyalty to the employer: disappeared. (Mind you, I'm
not saying it's employees' fault; I rather think it was a result of lack of
loyalty of companies to their employees, or maybe a feedback loop.)

> Don’t hire a junior developer as a marketing effort or PR stunt. This reason
> only considers your company’s best interests rather than those of the
> candidate.

And where would you find an employer that has _your_ best interest in mind
when they don't know _you_ yet? Company is there to earn money, not to train
your very self.

> Don’t hire a junior developer to do your grunt work.

OK. And who is supposed then to do the grunt work? Architects maybe? CEO?

The point is/should be more about hiring juniors to do _not only_ grunt work,
so juniors can learn and advance.

> If there’s a shortage of developers in the tech industry, what do we do?

There is no shortage of developers. There is shortage of good developers that
would work for small salary.

------
jbergens
I agree with almost everything in the article. A lot of companies should try
to get better at training junior developers. Some junior developers might also
want to rethink their salary requirements and need to only work with fun
stuff. If the salaries are almost the same as a senior you have to get as good
very quickly. And you should probably expect to do some boring stuff,
especially early on in your career.

